# CPT code for exostosis of distal phalanx



## coders_rock! (Mar 22, 2013)

Good day,

My doctor resected a bony tumor exotosis at the distal phalanx. Does anyone know the CPT code for excision of exostosis of the phalans (toe)?

Thanks


----------



## kdsampson (Mar 22, 2013)

28108 states "Excision or curettage of bone cyst or benign tumor, phalnges of foot"


----------

